# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Απορροφητηρας TEKA καμιναδα βλαβη

## vasothrilos61

Καλημέρα στην παρέα. Εχω έναν απορροφητήρα της teka καμινάδα και εδώ και αρκετό καιρό δεν τραβάει του υδρατμούς, με αποτέλεσμα να κυλάει ολόκληρο ρυάκι στον τοίχο, σε σημείο να κινδυνεύει να φουσκώσει και ο πάγκος της κουζίνας και να ξεκολλήσει. Το μοτέρ γυρίζει, τώρα γιατί δεν τραβάει τους υδρατμούς δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Εχω δοκιμάσει και χωρίς τα μεταλλικά φίλτρα (μήπως είναι αυτά το πρόβλημα), αλλά και πάλι τα νερά τρέχουν απευθείας επάνω στα μάτια της κουζίνας. Επειδή το μοτέρ στοιχίζει 150 ευρώ συν τα υπόλοιπα, παρακαλώ αν κάποιος γνωρίζει, μήπως υπάρχει και άλλη λύση. Οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία, οτιδήποτε που μπορεί να βοηθήσει, μιάς και οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## xsterg

κοιταξε τον αν στην εξοδο του σωληνα εχεις ροη αερα. πολλες φορες αφηνουν μπαζα μεσα στις σωληνες με αποτελεσμα την μειωμενη ροη. κοιταξε αν εχει το προστατευτικο πλεγμα ή περσιδες στην εξοδο του σωληνα. αν δεν εχει, μην εχει μπει καποιο ζωο-πουλι. αν εχει, μην εχει βουλωσει απο βρωμες η απο αλλα αντικειμενα. μια δυο φωτο ολης της εγκαταστασης θα βοηθουσε πολυ.

----------


## qsd330

και επισεις αν εχει και αλλο φιλτρο (ανθρακα) μιπως ειναι αυτοι με ανακυκλωση αερα και εχουν κανει λαθοσ συνδεση

----------


## vasothrilos61

Χρήστο έχω αλλάξει το προστατευτικό πλέγμα στην έξοδο του σωλήνα είναι καινούργιο. Τώρα για τα μπάζα που λες δεν θα έπρεπε να έχω πρόβλημα από την αρχή; Στην έξοδο ο αέρας είναι πολύ πιό δυνατός από ότι δίπλα στο μοτέρ. Γυρίζει και αυτό, αλλά δεν τραβάει τόσο πολύ όσο στην έξοδο που έβαλα το χέρι μου. Τώρα για φωτογραφίες μην περιμένετε και πολλά πράγματα.

----------


## vasothrilos61

Οχι δεν έχει τίποτα άλλο, μόνο το εξωτερικό μεταλλικό φίλτρο το οποίο πλένω τακτικά. Μία δοκιμή που έκανα χωρίς το φίλτρο, είχε τα ίδια αποτελέσματα. ΄Ετρεχαν τα νερά μέσα στην κατσαρόλα. Αυτό μου δείχνει κάτι με το μοτέρ. Μπορεί να καθαριστεί από τα λίπη; Και πως γίνεται αν γίνεται;

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Άφησε  κάποιο  παράθυρο  λίγο  ανοικτό  σε  αντίθετη  θέση  του  σπιτιού, ώστε  να  αναπληρώνεται  ο  αέρας  που  εξάγει  ο  απορροφητήρας.
Μην  ''σφραγίζεις''  το  σπίτι. ο  αέρας  που  βγαίνει  πρέπει  και  από  κάπου να  μπει.

----------

klik (13-12-16), vasothrilos61 (16-12-16), xsterg (13-12-16)

----------


## vasothrilos61

ΗΝ1984 πάντα έχω ανοικτό παράθυρο, αλλά τα ίδια. Εχω πεισμώσει γιατί γυρίζει το μοτέρ και στην έξοδο που έβαλα το χέρι ο αέρας ήταν πολύ δυνατός. Δεν έχει κολλήσει από λίπη. Τελικά θα βάλω καινούργιο για να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο. Εχουν πολύ προσιτές τιμές. Φαντάζομαι να μην είναι της πλάκας. Εχετε να προτείνετε κάποιον να τραβάει πολύ καλά. Γιατί διάβασα ότι και καινούργιοι έχουν πρόβλημα και δεν τραβάνε. Ευχαριστώ όλους σας πάρα πολύ.

----------


## qsd330

αν λεσ οτι βγαζει με δυναμη  συμαινει κατι το φραζει... το πολυ πολυ κατεβασε τον να δεισ τι φταιει αν δεν βρεισ τιποτα παρε αλλον. 
επισεις αν η σωλινα εξοδου εχει πολλες γωνιες απο τον απορροφητηρα μεχρη εξω τοτε και ροη χανει και θορυβο πολυ εχεις
οι καινουριοι μια χαρα τραβανε αν επιλεξεισ τον σωστο γιατι πλεον παρουσιαζουν μια μεγαλη γκαμα ισχυος και θορυβου και τιμης οποτε καληστα μπορει να διαλεξεις λαθος.


μια μεθοδος επολογης ειναι .. μετρα την κουζινα μηκος πλατοσ υψος πχ 4*4*3=48κυβικα μετρα 
48*10=480κυβικα την ωρα m3/h αρα πρεπει να ειναι τουλαχιστον τοσο μεγαλος
προσωπικη αποψη να εχει αυτη την ροη στην μικρη σκαλα για να μην σου παιρνει και τα αυτια.... και σε περιπτωση που καψουμε και το φαι να καθαρισει σχετικα γρηγορα

----------

vasothrilos61 (16-12-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Άφησε  κάποιο  παράθυρο  λίγο  ανοικτό  σε  αντίθετη  θέση  του  σπιτιού, ώστε  να  αναπληρώνεται  ο  αέρας  που  εξάγει  ο  απορροφητήρας.
> Μην  ''σφραγίζεις''  το  σπίτι. ο  αέρας  που  βγαίνει  πρέπει  και  από  κάπου να  μπει.


Σε λειτουργία του απορροφητήρα δημιουργείται υποπίεση στον εσωτερικό χώρο του σπιτιού ,  δεν μπορεί να σφραγιστεί ένα σπίτι δεν είναι ένα κλειστό δοχείο, όλο κ καποια χαραμάδα ή καποιο άνοιγμα φροντίζει να ισορροπεί κ να ανανεώνει τον αέρα

----------


## klik

> Σε λειτουργία του απορροφητήρα δημιουργείται υποπίεση στον εσωτερικό χώρο του σπιτιού ,  δεν μπορεί να σφραγιστεί ένα σπίτι δεν είναι ένα κλειστό δοχείο, όλο κ καποια χαραμάδα ή καποιο άνοιγμα φροντίζει να ισορροπεί κ να ανανεώνει τον αέρα


 τα σύγχρονα κουφώματα σφραγίζουν ικανοποιητικά το σπίτι. Οι τυχόν χαραμάδες-απώλειες δεν μπορούν να αντισταθμίσουν τον όγκο αέρα που προσπαθεί να βγάλει ο απορροφητήρας. Αυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα άβολο, όταν πχ η "χαραμάδα" είναι η καμινάδα μιας σόμπας ή το σιφόνι μιας αποχέτευσης

----------


## andyferraristi

Αν και δεν είμαι απόλυτος γνώστης του αντικειμένου, θα σου γράψω την εμπειρία μου. Είμαι κάτοχος της TEKA CNL-2002, η οποία κάποια στιγμή άρχισε αντίστοιχα συμπτώματα (δε ρούφαγε σωστά). Κι ενώ ήμουνα στην αναζήτηση για αγορά των μοτέρ (φοράει δύο), ενδιάμεσα είπα να τα "κατεβάσω" πρώτα να τα δω. Από την πάνω μεριά λοιπόν είχαν από μία φτερωτή, η οποία και ήταν γεμάτη σκουπίδια (λίγδες αναμεμειγμένες με σκόνη, ή ξέρω 'γω τι), συνέπεια του οποίου ήταν η μη σωστή λειτουργία. Μόλις λοιπόν τους έκανα ένα πολύ γερό καθάρισμα, ο απορροφητήρας ξαναζωντάνεψε. Σου προτείνω να το δοκιμάσεις, εφ' όσον σου είναι προσιτό να το πραγματοποιήσεις ...

----------

vasothrilos61 (16-12-16)

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> Σε λειτουργία του απορροφητήρα δημιουργείται υποπίεση στον εσωτερικό χώρο του σπιτιού ,  δεν μπορεί να σφραγιστεί ένα σπίτι δεν είναι ένα κλειστό δοχείο, όλο κ καποια χαραμάδα ή καποιο άνοιγμα φροντίζει να ισορροπεί κ να ανανεώνει τον αέρα


  ‘’δεν μπορεί να σφραγιστεί ένα σπίτι δεν είναι ένα κλειστό δοχείο’’

  Σίγουρα  δεν  σοβαρολογείς και  σε  αντίθετη  περίπτωση πρέπει  να  γράψω  για  αναμμένο τζάκι, αναμμένη σόμπα  πετρελαίου κλπ.

  Δηλαδή  ο  απορροφητήρας  με  εξαγωγή  600 κυβικά /ώρα  καλύπτεται  από  χαραμάδες, κλειδαρότρυπες, αποχετεύσεις  air-cond, σωλήνες  καλωδίων  από  έξω,  μέσα  προς  τον  πίνακα κλπ.

----------

vasilimertzani (14-12-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ok όπως το θέτεις μάλλον έχεις δίκιο ,  πάω πάσο κάτι παραπάνω ξέρεις

----------


## vasothrilos61

Ανδρέα σ' ευχαριστώ. Δεν ξέρεις τι ανακούφιση πείρα διαβάζοντας την δική σου περίπτωση. Το πιθανότερο αυτό πρέπει να είναι, γιατί όλες οι άλλες περιπτώσεις έχουν καλυφθεί και δεν βρήκα λύση. Ούτε αντικείμενα υπάρχουν μέσα, και πάντα αφήνω ένα παράθυρο λίγο ανοιχτό λόγω τζακιών κ.λ.π. Επομένως κατεβάζω και αλλάζω ή καθαρίζω τις φτερωτές. Τώρα μόνη μου δεν το νομίζω, αλλά καμία σχέση με τα 200 ευρώ που χρειαζόμουν. Χίλια ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vasothrilos61

Γιώργο εντυπωσιάστηκα από τον τρόπο επιλογής απορροφητήρα!!!! Πράγματα που θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζουμε για την σωστή επιλογή, που κανείς δεν σου λέει!!! Σαν τελευταία προσπάθεια θα κατεβάσω τις φτερωτές και θα τις καθαρίσω, λαμπρή συμβουλή του Ανδρέα, επίσης παθόντα της teka. Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις ωραίες συμβουλές σου και για την βοήθεια.

----------

qsd330 (17-12-16)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Δεν νομιζω να κανεις και πολλα πραγματα με τον καθαρισμο.οι τεκα μαλλον μονο θορυβο ειναι.καποτε και εγω με βαση τα κυβικα τον επελεξα αλλα δεν εμεινα ευχαριστημενος

----------

